# custy wants to know what materials i will be using



## noweare (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you guys give product names out before a contract is signed?
It raises a red flag for me but he's saying whats the big deal what am
I hiding.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You could say at this price level I will be using these material...

I don't see why you wouldn't want to say what materials you are using. If they start asking quantities I would tell them as much as it take to satisfy the project.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

In this age where information is so easy had people hear about all sorts of products. Just explain to him why you use what you do. See no reason to not say what you are using. If he wants to micro-mangage your job and tell you what to use then it may be time to walk.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that. You're going to install and move on; he's going to be living with the product for years. It's reasonable for him to ensure you're not going to be using junk.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Randy Bush said:


> In this age where information is so easy had people hear about all sorts of products. Just explain to him why you use what you do. See no reason to not say what you are using. If he wants to micro-mangage your job and tell you what to use then it may be time to walk.


Or raise your prices because he's going to slow you down.

If you are rebuilding a room he has the right to know if you are putting plywood or particle board down for the subfloor. Good price difference and different working qualities.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If asked, sure.

Sometimes, the specs will state precisely what is to be installed. Either "ScamMaster model 123abc", or possibly "ScamMaster 123abc or equal", or even "Scammaster 123abc or approved equal."

If you install quality products, what's to worry about?


----------



## noweare (Apr 6, 2008)

I am thinking he is going to go out and price it himself to see what my markup is since I broke out the quote in materials and labor and the majority is of materials is
the underlayment material.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

So what?

If he wants to play that game, it's time to put on your salesman hat.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Let him buy the material. Then tell him there is no warranty what so ever. The reason there is a markup is in case there is a problem that needs to be rectified.


----------



## noweare (Apr 6, 2008)

I gave him the option of purchasing the self leveling underlayment since it was going to be hard to estimate. He declined.

The floor is in really bad shape. Anyways, he did not want to. So now I think he wants to scrutinize my numbers.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tell them the specifications of the product(s) you intend to use and that a final choice will be noted on your contract.

If the client is knowledgeable mention manufacturers but never quantities.

This is the salesmanship part of the presentation. 

Yes, you use quality products but it is YOU that makes it come together and achieves a high quality professional grade project.


----------



## noweare (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, thanks everyone. Very usefull forum.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Signed contract or still trying to close the deal?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I put a Window in and installed a new bath fan yesterday. I quoted them on specific products with links in an email prior to any contract. It gives the customer a chance to verify what was discussed in the first meeting.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I have no problem submitting to a client the product provided. Commercial or residential. Reality is this should all be discussed at contract time. You have to submit warranty stating products used, so no secrets. 

As for quantity, of course not for bulk material, but for units of hardware/fixtures/mechanicals, of course. I mean, they are buying this from you, right? I'd like to know what I'm getting.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll tell them what I'm using. I also won't break out materials from my quote for this very reason. In the end, the price is the price, that's why I don't break things down. The breakdown creates the illusion that the customer could lower the price by supplying the materials.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just don't argue the details in these situations, sell your value. You can always point out that different sources for the exact same item will have different costs due to performance and support of the product if something goes wrong, just like cell phone service providers. 

A customer may pick a cheap product or identical product cheaper source simply because they don't know the risks they take.


----------



## noweare (Apr 6, 2008)

The contract has not been signed and at this point I would rather not
take this job on as it looks like one of those that will take more time &
materials than the customer thinks and probably would not want to pay for.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Too bad you're letting your fear take over and you lose the opportunity to make money.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You're really over thinking this, on my larger projects I have to submit cut sheets, MSDS and often sample products before the contract is signed.


----------

